# CHRIS KNOTT - signing up 4 in every 10 quotes again!!



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Just to let you know 3 quick but important things:

1.  Unfortunately, we won't have a forum presence between 17/8 and 1/9 due to holidays

2.  That doesn't affect our ability to quote - keep calling us for quotes on *0800 917 2274* or 01424 200477.

3.  We have great rates available and we're breaking the 40% sign-up rate (4 policies in every 10 quotes) which is comparable with the best *EVER periods in our 30 year history!* We're celebrating our Anniversary with a Facebook Virtual Show & Shine competition.

Please remember to include us in the mix when you're looking around for quotes - we offer MULTI-CAR DISCOUNTS, LOYALTY REWARDS and a RECOMMEND A FRIEND scheme.

Many companies just want you for the one year - we'd like to keep you year after year, so our prices are consistent. For example we're not looking to increase premiums this year if you haven't claimed. Maybe that's why over 80% of our existing clients are staying with us for another year.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi,

Are you insuring M44 postcode or are you another fail insurer?


----------



## leekellett (Sep 28, 2010)

Signed up!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Yay, thanks leekellett.


----------

